
Ask HN: (What) would you use a sub $9 disposeable location tracker for? - dynofuz
I have a prototype location tracker that costs &lt;$4 to build. It can track any item&#x27;s location every hour in urban areas for 30 days world wide (connects via wifi). Its smaller than a walnut. Would you use it? If so what for?
======
crobertsbmw
If it could work in rural areas, then cows... my uncle spends several days on
horseback every year trying to round up his cows. If he could know exactly
where the cows were it could save him days. If I’m stuck to urban areas, maybe
look at dogs cats and carrier pigeons.

~~~
matt_the_bass
This seems like a solvable problem. Can you tell me more about the use case?
For example:

\- how accurate would you need?

\- how often an update?

\- updates all the time or only after X days, then start updating?

\- every cow or a representative from the herd?

\- how much would this market pay?

------
airbreather
How much longer could it run for it used some energy harvesting and/or only
reported once every 6 hours?

What if an open wi-fi network is not close?

Seems it will only work around your house or maybe Maccas, really needs 3G to
be useful.

------
caio1982
My dog's collar. My car. My camping backpack.

------
hirundo
Stalking.

